# Spring Trip - Dearborn - New to Helena - Need Boating Croanies!!!!



## peakseeker (May 26, 2008)

Looking to float the Dearborn in the Helena area this spring. New the area and looking for boating partners. I am experienced in Class V whitewater and have a raft and IK. 

Let me know!!


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

We always do the Dearborn once or twice a year, depending on flows. Send me a PM.


----------

